# As If We Needed A Survey For This



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Millennials are the worst tippers, survey says*

Julia La Roche
Yahoo FinanceJune 18, 2018

The millennial generation, those ages 18 to 37, are cheap when it comes to tipping restaurant servers, according to a new surveyed released by CreditCards.com of 1,000 participants.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The sun is predicted to set at 7:58 p.m. today.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Come to think of it, no one with a man bun has tipped. 
What do you expect from a generation that can't read an analog watch?

Just for fun, ask a millennial what books he/she is reading. 
You will hear crickets. 

I amuse myself by baiting people with man buns or bugger catchers.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

Truer words could never be spoken. I live in a very small town that generates great tips, but the millenials are pathetic. I UNMATCH with almost every millenial local person I pick up. Unfortunately theres nothing I can do to prevent myself from getting non tipping millenial tourists. I give them all 3 stars unless they tip cash. If they say theyre going to give me 5 stars they get an automatic 1 star.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> The sun is predicted to set at 7:58 p.m. today.


Depends where you're at at 7:58 p.m. In Phoenix, the sun is predicted to set at 7:40 p.m.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Depends where you're at at 7:58 p.m. In Phoenix, the sun is predicted to set at 7:40 p.m.


Good point. Not all millennials are non-tippers.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Good point. Not all millennials are non-tippers.


Agreed, the millenials without adornment can actually simulate normal people when necessary.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Good point. Not all millennials are non-tippers.


Article didn't say non-tippers, just said cheap.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *Millennials are the worst tippers, survey says*
> 
> Julia La Roche
> Yahoo FinanceJune 18, 2018
> ...


The survey actually said that 10% of millenials don't tip versus 3% of older people.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Article didn't say non-tippers, just said cheap.


Is someone cheap going to be a rideshare tipper? Doubtful imo.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...als-are-the-cheapest-tippers-study-finds.html

Just curious what do other members tip when they tip?

I've been tipping 10% for as long as I can remember.

Am I being cheap?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Tipping has got out of control. I grew up 10% was fine and 15% was great service. Now 20% is the norm. Its not even a tip anymore...might as well put it in the bill! Oh and I was taught to tip pre-tax, but all of the estimates on receipts are gross as well.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Tipping has got out of control. I grew up 10% was fine and 15% was great service. Now 20% is the norm. Its not even a tip anymore...might as well put it in the bill! Oh and I was taught to tip pre-tax, but all of the estimates on receipts are gross as well.


Same here. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Tipping has got out of control. I grew up 10% was fine and 15% was great service. Now 20% is the norm. Its not even a tip anymore...might as well put it in the bill! Oh and I was taught to tip pre-tax, but all of the estimates on receipts are gross as well.


Greed has got out of control. The drivers that expect a 25% tip are setting improper expectations for themselves that will not be fulfilled.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Now restaurants expect you to tip for carry out. No server required.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Now restaurants expect you to tip for carry out. No server required.


I do laugh at the tip jars at the drive through windows.
You do not get a tip for doing your job.
You get a tip for going above and beyond your job.

I get tips by giving my tourist PAX a San Diego history tour on their ride.
They love the stories and tell me so. More importantly, they tip, and tip well.

Who knew Wyatt Earp was in San Diego? Who knew he was the boxing commissioner?
He owned the saloon the matches were held in.
He was the referee.
That made it almost impossible for an honest boxing match to be held in San Diego until 1870 when Wyatt Earp moved to L.A.

That shit gets you tips. Point out the buildings that are where Earp's brothels and saloons were.... and that shit gets you good tips.

Point to what is now downtown San Diego. "See those sky scrapers downtown? Alonzo Horton bought those 800 acres for $265 in 1867." That is money my friend.

They do not tip drivers that just sit there and drive without comment.
As I said, you don't get tips for just doing your job.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Greed has got out of control. The drivers that expect a 25% tip are setting improper expectations for themselves that will not be fulfilled.





1.5xorbust said:


> Now restaurants expect you to tip for carry out. No server required.


I've heard it's because everything has gone up in price.

Yea, so have restaurant prices, since tips are a percentage of restaurant prices they go up in tandem.

I remember taking my parents out to eat when I was 8 years old at Porkys in East L. A. and 10% is what the norm was for tips.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> I do laugh at the tip jars at the drive through windows.
> You do not get a tip for doing your job.
> You get a tip for going above and beyond your job.
> 
> ...


I'll have to start using the Wyatt Earp and Alonzo Horton spiels.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I'll have to start using the Wyatt Earp and Alonzo Horton spiels.


It is all public information available for free.
It does make you money.
I recommend giving it a try.

They love Old Town stories.
The most haunted house in America is in Old Town.
A good story goes a long way.



1.5xorbust said:


> I'll have to start using the Wyatt Earp and Alonzo Horton spiels.


For real good stories about San Diego lean on John D Spreckles, one time owner of the Hotel Del Coronado.
He bought up the existing trolley lines and created his own trolley company to bring people to his properties.
The man was a money making machine that made modern San Diego possible.

Learn about the early trolley system in San Diego. The tracks are still all over town.
"See those railroad tracks?" and go on to tell the San Diego Trolley story.

There are visible clues all over town that you can tie to a historic tale.

Watch every video at http://kenkramertv.com. Those stories are money.

Know about Congressman William Kettner and how he was instrumental in bringing the Navy to San Diego.
Every time you cross Kettner blvd you can tell the story.
People think the stories flow from the landmarks. They don't know you are just waiting for landmarks to tell a good story.

There is gold in them there stories.



observer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...als-are-the-cheapest-tippers-study-finds.html
> 
> Just curious what do other members tip when they tip?
> 
> ...


I tip 15% it the service warrants it.
I tip 2 cents if the service is terrible.

Two pennies are a very old way to let a server know they fell below standard service.
They hate it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It aint about cheap its about principles. A tip should be given, volunterily and without social pressure, for when you receive exceptional, above and beyond service. If you receive standard service, why should I pay extra for it?

If its an industry where the staff relies on tips foe their livelihood, then that industry needs to change. You say they rely on it but they only do so because we allow restaurants to do it. We are enablers to the issue. Whats the difference between $30 with a $10 tip and just charging me $40 to begin with if thats what you need to pay your staff appropriately?

Why is it my job to not only pay for my meal but then also pay for the service?

The only reason I tip is as a bribe to prevent getting crappy or disgusting service. Thats qhere weve come as a society where not tipping leads to being assaulted on by disgusting bodily fluids. 

And many of You agree with that practice .

You dispise someone for not leaving a tip on top of the fee they were already charged, so you decide to commit a misdemeanor, or even a felony if you have a communicable disease, and think you have the moral high ground.

I accept tips when offered but i dont expect it, nor do I retaliate against anyone who doesn't or allow it to ruin my day.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It aint about cheap its about principles. A tip should be given, volunterily and without social pressure, for when you receive exceptional, above and beyond service. If you receive standard service, why should I pay extra for it?
> 
> If its an industry where the staff relies on tips foe their livelihood, then that industry needs to change. You say they rely on it but they only do so because we allow restaurants to do it. We are enablers to the issue. Whats the difference between $30 with a $10 tip and just charging me $40 to begin with if thats what you need to pay your staff appropriately?
> 
> ...


Well said.... Bravo


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Had a younger female pax the other day that says she always tips waiters $2. “It’s only two bucks, not like I need it”


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

In other news, the sun is bright.



I've been lamenting about the fact that millennials are cheap as shit for 14+ months.
I wonder if I have superpowers.

What should I predict next that a study will then confirm and Yahoo Finance will then write about? Hmmm...how about "Uber is an atrocious organization that treats its rider "partners" like crap"?



Bpr2 said:


> Had a younger female pax the other day that says she always tips waiters $2. "It's only two bucks, not like I need it"


Did you punch her? Can _*I*_ punch her?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

My tipping policy?

That depends...

$5.00 ride from the taxi parking lot to concert i'm going to? (i do this a lot LOL)= $5.00 tip cause it's a crappy short fare, anything less than $10.00 with tip is a waste of time. I might even go to $10.00 if they came from a long way. Then inevitably i walk back because it's way faster. Most of the time i'll find someone using the lot to camp for fares so $10.00 on a walkup is a breeze for them.

All you can shove into your throat-hole buffet?
$1.00 per person (Your a waitress in name only, i mean seriously.. you work for tips but this is just bogus... the fact that some cheap SOB could be paying you "tip minimum wage" is the only reason your getting $1.00

Cracker barrel (maybe steak and shake) $5.00= cause 10% on a $9.00 meal is just a lousy tip for table service.


$100+ meal for 2?= $20 flat. $100, $150, $300... i don't care.. $20.00
Look i get it, your a career waitress working at a high end restaurant. $20...

Taxi to the airport=20%

Tip jar at a walk up counter? ($1.00)


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> I do laugh at the tip jars at the drive through windows.
> You do not get a tip for doing your job.
> You get a tip for going above and beyond your job.
> 
> ...


Waiters get paid $3.05/hr. You are obligated to tip them. If you don't want to tip, don't go out.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Rat said:


> Waiters get paid $3.05/hr. You are obligated to tip them. If you don't want to tip, don't go out.


depends on the state. Some states require the full min wage.

And their employers are still legally obligated to make sure they make at least min wage per pay cycle. Had a chat with a Denny's waitress and cook about this.

(assuming Wikipedia is correct)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tipped_wage

_The American federal government requires a wage of at least $2.13 per hour be paid to employees that receive at least $30 per month in tips.[4] If wages and tips do not equal the federal minimum wage of $7.25 per hour during any week, the employer is required to increase cash wages to compensate.[5]As of May 2017, the average hourly wage - including tips - for a restaurant employee in the United States that received tip income was $11.82.[6]_

It was sooo busy they sat down at my table and hung out waiting for someone to show up. It was kinda nice.. I eat alone a lot more than i would care to admit.

The waitress explained that *technically* she was on the $5.05 an hour payscale but Denny's paid her a "min wage supplement bonus" every shift did late night.

So i paid with credit and tipped her cash...



Alabama $2.13
Florida $5.23 tipped wage plus tips must reach $8.25/h
Nevada $8.25 Same for tipped and non-tipped employees. Minimum wage is $7.25 when it is accompanied by health insurance benefits.
Minnesota $9.65 or $7.87 Same for tipped and non-tipped employees. Lower wage for employers making under $500,000 gross sales.

All 50 states fit one of these catagories.

So yes... tips matter, but no.. it's still min wage.

Tipping cash?

That becomes under the table money


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rat said:


> Waiters get paid $3.05/hr. You are obligated to tip them. If you don't want to tip, don't go out.


There is no law that obligates me to tip wait staff. It is not my job to pay their wage, thats the restaurants job. If $3 an hour is not enough, get a better job. If the restaurant cant find anyone willing to work for $3 an hour, they'll be forced to increase that rate or go out of business. You enable the restaurants to under pay their employees.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Rat said:


> Waiters get paid $3.05/hr. You are obligated to tip them. If you don't want to tip, don't go out.


That is the owner of the restaurant's greed, not my problem.
They need to pay the wait staff what they are worth.

I will go out when and where I want regardless of what a rat thinks. 
Pretty quick with your mouth rat. 
Learn to act normal online. It's not hard.


----------

